# Do you?



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Just curious if anyone here has any special "gifts" or "talents" that seem out of the normal. Maybe like being able to see people auras, seeing ghosts or spirits, knowing things before they happen. You can message me if you don't want to share this with anyone else. Thanks


----------



## ProphetEdison (Apr 10, 2011)

ShannaLynn said:


> Just curious if anyone here has any special "gifts" or "talents" that seem out of the normal. Maybe like being able to see people auras, seeing ghosts or spirits, knowing things before they happen. You can message me if you don't want to share this with anyone else. Thanks


Don't know if it counts but I got it extremely easy to learn new languages, but very hard for math.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

No but i have seen ghosts before with a witness. We watched them for an hour and a half. 10 years later i came to the conclusion that they where interdimensional beings based on what i read from this Voodoo book. They had the same brightness as a fluorescent light yet didnt light up the area around them which means they where defying the laws of physics and makes me think they more than just ghosts. According to that book they where sorcerers not from this dimension.


----------



## TheKing32 (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting questions... Only thing i have is a strong ability to use what i see or hear to predict things accuretly.. Its not a magic experience or anything, its just Like a different way of thinking..


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

ProphetEdison said:


> Don't know if it counts but I got it extremely easy to learn new languages, but very hard for math.


That's interesting. I wish I could learn other languages easy. I'm not that great at math.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

sunyata samsara said:


> No but i have seen ghosts before with a witness. We watched them for an hour and a half. 10 years later i came to the conclusion that they where interdimensional beings based on what i read from this Voodoo book. They had the same brightness as a fluorescent light yet didnt light up the area around them which means they where defying the laws of physics and makes me think they more than just ghosts. According to that book they where sorcerers not from this dimension.


That's pretty cool


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

TheKing32 said:


> Interesting questions... Only thing i have is a strong ability to use what i see or hear to predict things accuretly.. Its not a magic experience or anything, its just Like a different way of thinking..


so your more intuitive? That's a good thing to have


----------

